# To cross out the words



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I would like to know what the word is for "cross out" the word (because it's wrong, not good, etc.) for Finnish. Is "pyyhkiä" the right word? And how would one express the crossed-out words?


----------



## Hakro

Without further context, I'd say _hylätä._


----------



## akana

Would _yliviivata_ work in this context?

For example:
_Olen jo ostanut maitoa joten saat yliviivata sen pois ostoslistasta._


----------



## Hakro

akana said:


> Would _yliviivata_ work in this context?
> 
> For example:
> _Olen jo ostanut maitoa joten saat yliviivata sen pois ostoslistasta._


In this context it's perfect, although _viivata yli_ is more recommendable and _pois_ is not necessary here.


----------

